

Customize the Magic Mouse: middle-click, taps, pinch, etc.  - teilo
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/magicprefs.html
Awesome utility called MagicPrefs.<p>This was the clincher for me to buy a Magic Mouse. Extreme customization options. 2,3, and 4 finger clicks. Taps (including a "stem tap" on the apple logo). 2 and 3-finger swipes in all four directions. 2 and 3 finger pinches. And it's free.
======
teilo
Here's a link to the developer's site:
<http://vladalexa.com/apps/osx/magicprefs/>

